# Fast & Furious 9: Im neuen Trailer geht es mit fliegenden Autos Richtung Weltall



## Christian Fussy (15. April 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fast & Furious 9: Im neuen Trailer geht es mit fliegenden Autos Richtung Weltall* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## ribald (15. April 2021)

Ach du grüne Neune! Au weia! xD


----------



## Strauchritter (15. April 2021)

Mit keiner Erwartung, Popcorn, Freunden und viel Bier an den Film rangehen, dann sollte es ganz unterhaltsam werden, gell


----------



## Phone (15. April 2021)

Nicht mal wenn mir einer 10 Euro gibt...


----------



## hunterseyes (15. April 2021)

Wie kann man den einst so tollen film immer mehr ins Lächerliche ziehen. Eine Schande für die Tuningszene.


----------



## Cobar (15. April 2021)

Han ist aber gar nicht gut gealtert.
schade, er war einer meiner Lieblingscharaktere aus dem Franchise, aber nachdem Gisele gekillt wurde, konnte man ja leider beide komplett vergessen.

Der Trailer... okay, die letzten Filme waren schon echt schwer anzuschauen, aber noch dümmer kann es eigentlich kaum noch werden. Vielleicht noch einen Sharknado im nächsten Teil, den sie mit Autos zerstören oder sowas, das Niveau ist ja bereits ähnlich mit dem Unterschied, dass die Sharknado Filme immerhin noch trashig unterhaltsam sind.


----------



## fud1974 (15. April 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Wie kann man den einst so tollen film immer mehr ins Lächerliche ziehen. Eine Schande für die Tuningszene.





Cobar schrieb:


> Der Trailer... okay, die letzten Filme waren schon echt schwer anzuschauen, aber noch dümmer kann es eigentlich kaum noch werden. Vielleicht noch einen Sharknado im nächsten Teil, den sie mit Autos zerstören oder sowas, das Niveau ist ja bereits ähnlich mit dem Unterschied, dass die Sharknado Filme immerhin noch trashig unterhaltsam sind.



Die "Tuningszene" haben sie schon lange verlassen... und es sollte ziemlich offenkundig sein dass sie da mittlerweile höchst selbstironisch rangehen. Wenn man in diese Filme geht, dann weil man "batshit insane stuff" sehen will.

Ick freu mir drauf. 

Am besten wenn die Kinos wieder auf haben (hoff!)  und dann - endlich - mal wieder mit ein paar Freunden.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. April 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Wie kann man den einst so tollen film immer mehr ins Lächerliche ziehen. Eine Schande für die Tuningszene.


Die "Schande" ist die "Tuningszene" an sich.

Ob da Fahrzeugentwickler die Hände über den Kopf zusammenschlagen weil irgendein Honk da einen Spoiler dranpappt der den CW Wert ins Unermäßliche anhebt, oder "Ofenrohre" als Auspuff angeschraubt werden, Ernst kann man das nicht nehmen. 


Die Fast & Furious Filme waren Anfangs bereits grenzwertig (realistisch betrachtet) aber mit Jedem weiteren Film wurde immer eine weitere Schippe Unmöglichkeit draufgelegt.
Popcornunterhaltungskino vom Allerfeinsten.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. April 2021)

Ich liebe die Filme. 

Alleine die Shooter-Szene mit Jason Statham und dem Baby im Flugzeug in einem der letzten Teile war absolut genial. Ich konnte mich kaum einkriegen so geil war die.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. April 2021)

War nie FaF Fan aber Fliegende Autos im Weltraum? WTF  das klungt ja fast schon nach Parodie ala Iron Sky


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. April 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Wie kann man den einst so tollen film immer mehr ins Lächerliche ziehen. Eine Schande für die Tuningszene.


Ich war ehrlich gesagt froh dass man sich frühzeitig davon distanziert hat, war einfach nur prollig und lächerlich. 

Mehr Action, mehr verrückte Stunts, mehr Fun. Genau das will man und das liefern die Filme auch seit Teil 4.

Mein Highlight bleibt immer noch die Safe-Sequenz aus Teil 5. Das war Wucht-Kino auf 4 Rädern das selbst heute noch sprachlos macht.


----------



## MichaelG (15. April 2021)

Aprilscherz ? Kommt aber dafür eine ganze Latte an Tagen zu spät. Was ist das denn für ein Rotz ?


----------



## Vordack (15. April 2021)

Für mich war ein wichtiger Aspekt der Filme die "Wichtigkeit der Famile/Brüder". Kann ja sein daß sie jetzt ein Alien in die Familie mit aufnehmen wollen


----------

